# Pizza Express



## lawlessd (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Haven't posted for a while, hope your all good.

Going Pizza Express in an hour or so, any good info on the carbs.

Pasta's i'm hoping will be around 80- 90G??

Basic Pizza advise, Guestimates anyone???!!!


Thanks guys


----------



## randomange (Feb 11, 2010)

I swear this info used to be on the web somewhere but now all I can find on the Pizza Express website is calorie information! 

My Collins carb counter says that most Pizza Express pizzas are around 90g of carb.


----------



## lawlessd (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Randomange


----------



## aymes (Feb 11, 2010)

I tend to guess somewhere around 20-25g per slice, but that's really a guess I'm afraid! Can you swing by a supermarket on the way, most sell pizza express pizzas now so a look at a box would give you an indication.


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2010)

These are the stats i found for a margharita from pizza express so i guess the rest must be simlier



Pizza, Margherita, Pizza Express

Calories in 100g of pizzaCalories	195.0kcal
Carbohydrate	30.5g
Protein	10.2g
Fat	3.6g
Fibre	1.4g


Calories per half a pizza (135g): 263kcal

hope thats gives some kind of help


----------



## Caroline (Feb 12, 2010)

Pizza Express have a good reputation, I'm sure they would be willing to help if you phoned and explained what you want.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Hope your doing alright, I'd go with what Aymes says for an average slice, but they may have the information there as Caroline says. Well a bit late I know hope you had a good one. 

Cheers

Ross


----------



## lawlessd (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Hi Rossi, doing fine mate, you good??

There was no carb info on the menu, so i went lasagne and garlic bread, and a cheeky lager. It was well nice! tested at bedtime and was 11, so wasn't too displeased.

Gonna buy some supermarket pizza express at weekend at begin my pizza tollerance experiment!!  Man, this diabetes is soooo consuming on my brain!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

Good to hear you enjoyed it Dave - I think next Wednesday is the planned Pizza night on the forum so why not give it a go then and compare levels with everyone?


----------



## shiv (Feb 12, 2010)

i usually ask someone for the nutritional info if they don't have it somewhere obvious.

ask someone sensible looking though...last time in pizza hut, i asked for the above and he brought me the large print version of the menu *headdesk*


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Heya dave glad you had good time I have now gone down to having mini pizza now but if we do the experiment on weds then ill take part but do my own


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 12, 2010)

lawlessd said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Hi Rossi, doing fine mate, you good??
> 
> ...



All good here cheers, on the Shiraz! 

Might be in town in the next week or two if you fancy a pint or two?


----------



## lawlessd (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Rossi

Defo mate.   Give me a shout when you might be around and we'll sort out a beer.

Cheers


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 13, 2010)

lawlessd said:


> Hi Rossi
> 
> Defo mate.   Give me a shout when you might be around and we'll sort out a beer.
> 
> Cheers



I'll PM you me mobile, and be in touch.


----------



## lawlessd (Feb 15, 2010)

Evening guys,

Done the Pizza Experiment on Sat.  Bought a Pizza Express from Sainsburys, (not a massive one). Sloppy Guissepe it was, peppers onions, chilli beef, tom and motzarella. Fine, fine pizza!!

Packaging said 41G per half pizza (my current ratio for Humalog is 1 unit per 10G) so 80G for the lot.  Tested 8 before eating, injected 8 units, tested 2 and a half hours later and was 8.5. Wowzer it worked!!!!

Hope this helps anyone, if it does happy days....

Next visit to Pizza Express, will be pizza all the way!!


----------

